# 7.1-RELEASE-ia64-disc2.iso looks a bit small



## vtohr (Jan 14, 2009)

7.1-RELEASE-ia64-disc2.iso is only 364kb
7.1-RELEASE-ia64-disc3.iso is also 364kb
are these the correct iso's on the site I don't understand how all the packages can be on the first disc because they definitely aren't on the 2nd and third cd's.  Can someone help me out please?


----------



## randux (Jan 14, 2009)

There may be no packages to speak of, it's not a tier 1 platform I don't think.

Do you really want IA64 (Itanium) or did you want AMD64 (AMD and Intel x86_64)?

If the latter, then it's probably better if you can download & burn the DVD.


----------



## vtohr (Jan 14, 2009)

That is the problem, you answered my question thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## randux (Jan 14, 2009)

You are welcome!


----------

